# Die besten DVDs/Blu-rays vorbestellen: Der Herr der Ringe Blu-ray, Inglourious Bastards, Oben, 2010 und mehr [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die besten DVDs/Blu-rays vorbestellen: Der Herr der Ringe Blu-ray, Inglourious Bastards, Oben, 2010 und mehr [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die besten DVDs/Blu-rays vorbestellen: Der Herr der Ringe Blu-ray, Inglourious Bastards, Oben, 2010 und mehr [Anzeige]


----------



## SGD (14. Dezember 2009)

in der schlagzeile steht *2010*!
wenn der film gemeint ist heißts glaube 
*2012* oder?!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Dezember 2009)

SGD schrieb:


> in der schlagzeile steht *2010*!
> wenn der film gemeint ist heißts glaube
> *2012* oder?!



danke, wird korrigiert


----------



## Schtueg (14. Dezember 2009)

in der schlagzeile steht auch Inglourious Bast*a*rds
richtig heißt es jedoch Inglourious Bast*e*rds.

da hatt nämlich unser herr tarantino extra einen schreibfehler eingebaut.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (14. Dezember 2009)

Jepp.


----------



## frEnzy (14. Dezember 2009)

Hm... die Herr der Ringe Blu-Rays sind leider allesamt nur die Kinoversionen, also NICHT die SEE!! Schade, die Box mit allen drei Filmen in der SEE wäre ein Grund für mich gewesen, mir auch mal einen Blu-Ray-Player zu kaufen. Aber so nicht. Wahrscheinlich kommt die SEE der drei Filme erst zusammen mit "Der kleine Hobbit" oder so. Von der Box gibts dann später bestimmt dann noch mal eine aufgewertete Version, in der dann auch die SEE des kleinen Hobbits stecken wird. Riecht verdächtig nach Abzocke!!


----------



## St3ps (14. Dezember 2009)

HdR auf BR ist sicherlich genial, aber nicht das es schon traurig ist,  das erst mal uns die Kinoversion versucht wird anzudrehen, nein, Amazon verlangt, wenn  auch erst mal vorläufig, fast 30,- Euro, das nenne ich ein Schnäppchen!


----------



## push@max (14. Dezember 2009)

Schade, dass 2012 erst so spät erscheint...ist ein richtig guter Film!


----------



## feivel (14. Dezember 2009)

hdr. für 28,99 pro teil? abgelehnt.

nicht mal extended?
wird garantiert so nicht gekauft.


----------



## Heng (14. Dezember 2009)

Inglourious Basterds habe ich mir schon längst aus UK bestellt, hoffe der kommt morgen.


----------



## BigBubby (14. Dezember 2009)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Hm... die Herr der Ringe Blu-Rays sind leider allesamt nur die Kinoversionen, also NICHT die SEE!! Schade, die Box mit allen drei Filmen in der SEE wäre ein Grund für mich gewesen, mir auch mal einen Blu-Ray-Player zu kaufen. Aber so nicht. Wahrscheinlich kommt die SEE der drei Filme erst zusammen mit "Der kleine Hobbit" oder so. Von der Box gibts dann später bestimmt dann noch mal eine aufgewertete Version, in der dann auch die SEE des kleinen Hobbits stecken wird. Riecht verdächtig nach Abzocke!!



Erst mal muss er übrehaupt kommen. Der sollte auch schon ende 2008 kommen und was war? nüchts...


----------



## St3ps (15. Dezember 2009)

HdR wird auf BR kommen, genauso wie SW auf BR erscheinen wird. Es ist alles nur 'ne Frage der Zeit. Geduld ist eine Tugend, aber mich wundert es, das es die Publisher z. Zt. nicht eilig haben am neuen Medium zu verdienen, zumal die Preise langsam purzeln! Dürfte da schwer werden 30,- Euro für zu kassieren.

Aber vllt. fallen die Produktionskosten ja schneller als die VKP.


----------

